

Ask HN: Review my app, Dayta. - sahillavingia

The newest update to my iPhone application, Dayta, just got approved by Apple. I'd love to know what you guys think about its current state, and what I could add next!<p>I really think it has a bright future.<p>You can visit the iTunes page for it here: http://daytaapp.com/go/
======
noahlt
Are you aware of Daytum? It's a web app by Nicholas Feltron, the guy who does
"personal annual reports", infographics about his life. <http://feltron.com/>
<http://daytum.com/>

You might be interested in contacting him. At the very least, I thought you
should know about the similarity in applications and names.

~~~
sahillavingia
I'll contact him ASAP, thanks.

EDIT: contacted him. Hope he likes it :)

~~~
sahillavingia
Contacted him, he's now a user of my app!

------
sahillavingia
Here are some promo codes (US only, sorry!):

FLF9NYXYYPX6

X4HKFEH74XYK

J4RFW9PPF974

HY4NRN3EHA6K

7JYK6A4TTPFA

R94FNX47YEN9

R6PTHJEHHM69

PFWKPHWRX9LT

6XR63PL4FEWR

FR9N6E6NWKEP

~~~
polymath21
anymore left? i've been looking for something like this for forever and would
love to try it out!

~~~
sahillavingia
Nope, it's only $1.99 though :)

------
hopeless
I was looking for an app in this category and had seen Dayta before but didn't
buy it because it looks like it only tracks daily events? For some things that
just doesn't make any sense - like, for example, going to the gym. I want to
go 2-3times a _week_ not 1 or more times a _day_.

It doesn't seem possible to track events aggregated on a weekly basis?

~~~
sahillavingia
I go to the gym 3 times a week, and just input data on the days I go. It works
fine for me, the graph doesn't look weird or anything. :)

------
bjtitus
I've seen your app around at thought it looked interesting. A couple initial
thoughts:

1\. A larger array of images to choose from. Since this can be ANY kind of
measurement. I would even like to see user submittable icons/graphics and a
hosted repository somewhere.

2\. Custom keyboards would be nice depending on the kind of units. The
calculator style keypad is a good example.

I'll let you know more once I have a change to play with it throughout the
week.

~~~
sahillavingia
Thanks! I did have a custom keyboard but with the new update it broke.
However, I'm definitely looking out for another option. And yes, I'm looking
into including many more images too.

------
newyorker
Clickable <http://daytaapp.com/go> <http://daytaapp.com/>

~~~
city41
Apple let you review your own app eh? :) I would have thought they would have
prevented that by now.

------
CoachRufus87
just for clarification, the data is emailed to me in a .csv based on how
frequently i instruct it to?

~~~
sahillavingia
There are two options. You can choose to email yourself the .csv of a specific
data log when you want (in the Data Options screen).

Or, you can specify a daily, weekly, monthly, or never export in the Settings
panel. This will prompt you with an email when it's time (just hit send and
you should be good to go). This export contains data from all of your logs.

~~~
CoachRufus87
awesome, thanks

------
forsgren
Dayta seems to be incredibly buggy (or am I using it wrong?). Data points does
not seem to get consolidated by day, sometimes data even gets stored on the
next day.

~~~
sahillavingia
My bad, I've seen the bugs (had to do with consolidate by day's dealing with
dates). It's been fixed in the update I'll submit to Apple in the coming days.

------
udfalkso
If I had an iPhone I'd probably try this out. Looks cool.

